# Me and my club data



## Cajun

I finally got around to doing my own club fitting and measuring all my clubs. What follows is an afternoon of work at the golf shop. If you take the time to read it and comment, thank you very much. If you ditch the idea of dealing with that much “blah blah blah”, I totally understand. It's a lot of information that's really only relevant to me.

I did not use a swing monitor or anything electronic, but this stuff was figured out long before there were computers, so this is my best shot at an old school fitting and adjusting my clubs to match my height and swing. I thought some of you might be interested in what I found out about myself and my clubs. First I'll run down my stats and then list my clubs original specifications, then I'll list all the changes I made.

I fit squarely in standard sizing as it relates to golf club fitting.

5'-11"
33 1/4" wrist to floor
85 mph swing speed (measured using a "Swing Stick")
Standard loft and lie (based on swing board measurements and small bucket of range balls)
I use an oversize grip

Now for my current bag, I'll go club by club and layout what I found and did.

Driver:
TaylorMade R540XD Ti head 
9.5* loft
43 7/8" Penley Stealth 70 shaft (71g, R flex, 3.5 torq, H kick)
Golf Pride composite grip
Frequency: 248 cycles (confirms manufacture flex rating)
Swing weight: D7.5

I bought this club assembled from Edwin Watts. Once the grip is in need of being replaced, I will disassemble the club, spine align the shaft to the club face and re-grip.


3 Wood:
King Cobra F/Speed SS head
15.5* Loft
42 7/8" Aldila NV-F shaft (55g, S flex, M kick)
Winn PC Hybrid mid-size grip
Frequency: 261 cycles (puts shaft flex below manufactures rating at a upper R flex range)
Swing weight: D8

I received this club as a hand-me-down from my stepfather. Once the grip is in need of being replaced, I will disassemble the club, spine align the shaft to the club face and re-grip. I thought about re-shafting this club to a more flexible shaft, but given the actual measured frequency, I'm probably going to stick with the stock Aldila.


5 Wood:
King Cobra F/Speed SS head
18* loft
42 1/4" Aldila NV-F shaft (55g, S flex, M kick)
Winn PC Hybrid mid-size grip
Frequency: 251 cycles (puts shaft flex below manufactures rating at a R flex range)
Swing weight: D8

I received this club as a hand-me-down from my stepfather. Once the grip is in need of being replaced, I will disassemble the club, spine align the shaft to the club face and re-grip. I thought about re-shafting this club to a more flexible shaft, but given the actual measured frequency, I'm probably going to stick with the stock Aldila.


3 Hybrid:
Attack T7 Dual Hybrid SS head
18* loft
40 1/2" True Temper Graphite driver spine aligned shaft (60g, R flex, M kick) 
Lambkin Crossline oversize grip
Frequency: 253 cycles (puts shaft flex below manufactures rating at a S flex range)
Swing weight: D8

This was the first club I built. After playing it a while, it just wasn't as forgiving as my other Attack 4 Hybrid. I tended to push it right if I gave it a true full swing. We decided I needed a shaft with a stiffer tip to make sure my club face is squaring at impact. Al had some tour van leftovers laying around and fixed me up with a new Aldila. I disassembled it and rebuilt it with the new shaft.

Reworked 3 Hybrid statistics:
40 1/2" Aldila TGi 100 A50 spine aligned shaft (100g, R flex M kick)
Lambkin Crossline oversize grip
Frequency: 269 cycles (puts shaft flex at manufactures rating of R flex)
Swing weight: D8

I'm hoping this will cure my tendency to push this club right.


4 Hybrid:
Attack T7 Dual Hybrid SS head
22* loft
39 3/4" Ram Golf FX Series Graphite spine aligned shaft with 3/4" graphite extension (70g, R flex, M kick)
Lambkin Crossline oversize grip
Frequency: 286 cycles (puts shaft flex at manufactures rating of R flex)
Swing weight: D8

This is the second club I have built. I used the shaft from my Ram 3 iron, and fitted a piece of graphite shaft that was broken at the hosel as an extension. Once I had the extension cut to the right size, I epoxied it into place and used tape to build it up to the same diameter as the original shaft so the grip would fit correctly. At the moment, this is the easiest club in my bag to hit.


Irons:
Ram Golf FX Cavity Back Oversize heads
Ram Golf FX Series Graphite shafts (70g, R flex, M kick) (all shafts matched manufactures R rating)
Lambkin Crossline oversize grips
5I- 37 1/2”, fq 303cl, loft 27*, lie 61*, swing weight C7.5
6I- 37”, fq 306cl, loft 30*, lie 62.5*, swing weight C7.5 (adjusted lie to 62*)
7I- 36 5/8”, fq 309cl, loft 34*, lie 62.5*, swing weight C7.5
8I- 36 1/2”, fq 310cl, loft 38*, lie 63.5*, swing weight C7 (adjusted to 63*)
9I- 35 5/8”, fq 315cl, loft 42.5*, lie 63*, swing weight C8 (adjusted to 63.5*)
PW- 35 1/4”, fq 320cl, loft 46*, lie 64*, swing weight C7

I bought this set as a 3-PW set from Edwin Watts, the 3I was retired when I added the Attach 3H and retired the 4I after I built the Attack 4H (Ram 3I shaft pulled and put in my Attack 4H). After studying the numbers on my irons, we noticed they were ½” short of standard and 1* to 1.5* flat of standard. Since each manufacturers club specifications are different, each “standard” is different. We assumed, since all the numbers fell in a predictable line, that this was probably Ram's standard at the time. The oversize grips are throwing my swing weight out slightly, but I may stick with it where it is. It will cost me some distance, but I am fairly familiar (and happy with the distance spread) with how I hit these currently. I probably won't ever pull these clubs apart to spine align the shafts. 


Sand Wedge:
Dunlop 65 Oversize Cavity Back Chrome Steel head
55.5* loft, 66* lie, 6* bounce
35 1/2” Apollo Chrome Steel shaft (W flex)
Lambkin Crossline oversize grip
Frequency: 320 cycles (puts shaft flex at manufactures rating of W flex)
Swing weight: D3

I bought this club used from Golf Warehouse. It has served me well for many years.

Lob Wedge:
Warrior Golf Forged Chrome Steel head
62.5* loft, 63.5* lie (adjusted to 60* loft and 65* lie)
35 1/2” Warrior Golf Chrome Steel shaft (W flex)
Warrior Golf standard grip
Frequency: 304 cycles (puts shaft flex below manufactures rating at a low R flex)
Swing weight: D7.5

I'm not sure this club will stay in my bag. I'm more of a bump-and-run guy than a flopper. Since I have adjusted the loft and lie to be something that's actually usable, I may reconsider though. I will probably re-grip it with an oversize grip as well before abandoning it. Right now, it's the least consistent club in my bag, maybe due in part to the grip being very small even for a “standard” grip. 



Thank you for making it this far!
Cajun.


----------



## Surtees

Sorry Cajun I cheated and scanned over this I'll have a read later when I'm more awake


----------



## Cajun

No worries Luke, it's a bunch of data that's really boring unless you're into club specifics. I thought a couple of the guys that are smiths/builders might be interested. I gain a lot of enjoyment from tinkering and tweeking from anything I do. When I was mountain biking, I would disassemble my bike weekly and clean and smooth anything out, relube and put it back together. When I played tourney paintball, I had a hand built marker, at the time, the best non-electronic marker in the business, an Evolution Autococker. I still took it apart and smoothed, polished and cleaned it weekly. I get very OCD about things I enjoy...


----------

